# right frame size?



## robhug59 (Jan 6, 2009)

I just purchased an RS 61cm. I'm 6'1/2" 33inch inseam 210 lbs. My previuos bike was a 2004 5500 trek 60cm. I test rode the bike and it felt great.Your thoughts?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

robhug59 said:


> I just purchased an RS 61cm. I'm 6'1/2" 33inch inseam 210 lbs. My previuos bike was a 2004 5500 trek 60cm. I test rode the bike and it felt great.Your thoughts?


A couple of if's....
Prior to the test ride if the LBS set you up properly and you test rode for a period of time and still 'felt'great', then you got the right size. It just doesn't get any better (fit wise) than feeling great while riding! :thumbsup: 

Ok, one other thought. Wouldn't have made more sense to post _prior_ to purchasing??


----------



## robhug59 (Jan 6, 2009)

*right frame size*

You are correct but my LBS was supposed to have both a 58cm and 61cm rs frame. They sold the 58cm before I could get there so we put my Trek next to the 61 and the seat and handlebar position was identical. My only concern is would a 58 be even better, even though the fit wizard said he thought I looked great on the 61cm frame.


----------



## robhug59 (Jan 6, 2009)

All the information I've gathered suggest someone with my height reach sternum inseam etc measurements suggest a 58cm frame not a 61cm frame. Its cool this lbs will replace the frame for a 58 cm if I am not completely comfortable on it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

robhug59 said:


> You are correct but my LBS was supposed to have both a 58cm and 61cm rs frame. They sold the 58cm before I could get there so we put my Trek next to the 61 and the seat and handlebar position was identical. My only concern is would a 58 be even better, even though the fit wizard said he thought I looked great on the 61cm frame.


I understand your concern that the 58 might fit better, but honestly, it's hard to imagine it feeling better than great, as you mentioned previously about the 61.

Trek's tend to run small, so I'd be surprised that a 58 Cervelo would fit better than your 60 Trek. This assumes the Trek also fit great or if not, you are able to identify the deficiencies. Would the smaller frame address them?

Regarding the information you gathered re: height reach sternum inseam etc. I don't know your source(s) of information, but any I've ever seen get you in a range for fit. For a variety of reasons (flexibility/ current setup/ experience with road riding) they are seldom spot on. I had a fit kit done back in the early 90's and the reach suggested was 53 TT with a 75 to 85mm stem. My current bike measures 53.7 w/ a 100 mm stem and fits great. 

Beyond all that, if you have confidence in the LBS and fitter you're working with (and the Trek's dimensions are identical to the Cervelo 61), I wouldn't sweat it. The only other option is to ask that they order the 58 and you compare both bikes side by side, but my guess is you'd go home with the 60.


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

robhug59, look at the Cervelo geometry chart on Cervelo's website and compare the stack and reach measurements for the two sizes. The biggest difference in the two sizes is in the stack height as opposed to the reach. If you are sitting comfortably on the size 61 with a reasonable length of stem then you probably have the correct fit. Ultimately, it is how you feel on the bike that is the determining factor rather than anything else. Also, using the geometry chart and supporting figure, you can play with a tape measure and get a sense of how the stack and reach measurements for the size 58 would compare against the size 61.

If you thought that the Trek was the perfect fit and still had the Trek in your possession, you could measure the stack and reach of the Trek and compare it to the size 61 Cervelo. Eyeballing the 2 bicycles is not precise when differences are measured in a few millimeters. If you do a search in the Q&A section under the Company tab of the Cervelo site, you will get an explanation of how to measure stack and reach although the supporting figure to the geometry chart gives you a big clue. Stack height is measured from the center of the bottom bracket.

Stack and reach are the best measures for comparing bicycles rather than the standard seat tube measurement or the effective top tube measurement.


----------



## robhug59 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks all for your thoughts. What I will do is log in some saddle time and get a real feel then go see my lbs to tweak the fit. Thnaks again!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

robhug59 said:


> Thanks all for your thoughts. What I will do is log in some saddle time and get a real feel then go see my lbs to tweak the fit. Thnaks again!


Excellent plan, enjoy the ride! :thumbsup:


----------

